# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Thoughts on lodging on Bequia?

## Bart -my real name-

I'm trying to figure out where to stay on Bequia and I'm looking for advice.  I'm looking for the same thing I look for in SBH:  Privacy and a nice view.

General questions:  

Is it worth staying in town (Port Elizabeth) for a night or two, or is so small that we can cover it all during meals and on random trips?

Are the Moonhole cottages too far off the beaten track?  I know the island is tiny, but it's way down there at the far southern end.  Also, are the beaches that come with cottages private?  From looking at the photos it looks like some of them might be naturally secluded and inaccessible unless you're staying at that cottage, but I couldn't tell for sure.  Does anyone know if you can rent them for a few days an not a full week?  I've sent them an inquiry, but haven't heard back yet.

Are any parts of the island better for views?

Any favorite villas?

Any other thoughts or advice is welcome.  Thanks!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Here's some info about Moonhole for others who may discover this tread somewhere down the road.    http://www.moonholecompany.com/

First, it a unique and beautiful (and wonderfully funky) property.  They only rent for a week or more.  You can get three meals a day cooked in your cottage by their staff if you like, but there an increased charge for that.  You can also eat out if you prefer.  The beaches are not private nor inaccessible to people not staying there.  

It's an eco-lodge which means there is no hot water for showers unless you count the "sun bag" that you hang out in sun to warm up and then hook up to the shower head.  Great for taking showers at noon, but not so good for an evening shower before dinner.  There's no wi-fi in the rooms, only in the main office.  There's no a/c.  Everything is solar powered so if you want to use a hair drier, you have to go to the office for that because the solar power in the cottages can't handle hair driers.  They even say if you like to read at night, bring a book light!

I was all set to book this place, but the lack of hot water, wi-fi, and probably a/c are deal breakers.  I don't blow dry my hair, but I can't imagine taking a cold shower and then trekking up to the office to dry my hair.  That has to be a non starter for lots of folks.

----------


## EGW

Hi Bart--
Stayed here last year:  
www.bequiawhispers.com
Drop dead views, very comfortable villa, nice managers.  Port Elizabeth is funky and interesting, but a little rough around the edges, especially if you're accustomed to SBH.  Not sure I'd stay there, although it does has some decent restaurants.  In all, Bequia is not what you would call a fine dining destination.  The beaches are great, without crowds of people, but some are a little hard to get to.  A car is essential to get around (much like SBH).  Try Gideon's (gideontaxi@vincysurf.com).  The roads are more rugged than SBH and not for the faint-hearted.  
All-in-all, Bequia requires more effort to get to and around, but well worth the time.  
PM me if you'd like more info.  
Cheers--EGW

----------


## julianne

Bart---EGW's suggestion sounds spot-on. And a better option for you than Moonhole. I have visited the Moonhole places but have not stayed there. They are certainly quaint---the best analogy I can find is that staying there would be similar to being on a sailboat. If you have sailed, you'll know what I mean. The views of the bay are great but you have to be ready for a camping-out type of  experience. You would certainly come away with lots of good stories to tell!Bequia is very different from St. Barth but has its own laid-back charm. If you happen to be there when the islanders go out whale hunting, you would have quite an experience. They are only allowed to hunt a whale once a year,  as I recall. We loved Bequia----we sailed there and were anchored out in Admiralty Bay. If you go, visit Sergeant's where they make unique boat models.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks to both of you, great info!

I’ve never sailed, but I get your drift. (Pun!)

----------


## Bart -my real name-

One more question. 

Do anyone think that 9 days on Bequia is too much?  Should we split the trip up between Bequia and some other local island?  

(Truth be told, I have to get to some other island near the end of the trip because there are no flights back to Barbados on our travel day, so I’m either going to head back to Barbados a day early, or head to some other island which has an earlier flight back)

So I guess my real question is, should I leave Bequia one day early (after spending 8 days there) or leave 2 or 3 days early to explore some other nearby spot?  (I’ve never been anywhere down there so any destination will be a new adventure)

Thanks!

----------


## julianne

If I were you, I would definitely explore another island and/or head back to Barbados early. IMHO, 9 days on Bequia is too long. The Grenadines offer many possibilities--although I am not sure of the logistics of reaching any of them from Bequia since my experience was from a sailboat. There are some inter-island ferries. If you like luxury, Petit St. Vincent, Palm Island and Mustique would fill the bill. Union Island and Canoaun both have more interesting terrain and good snorkeling and scuba diving. I believe they both offer side trips to the Tobago Cays which has excellent snorkeling--it is hard to imagine a trip to the Grenadines without experiencing the beauty of Tobago Cays! If you want to venture just beyond the Grenadines, Grenada is a livelier place, worthy of a visit. You'll just have to do some research to determine which other place suits you!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks Julianne!

Do you have any thoughts on Barbados vs Grenada.  I’m not even sure if I can change my return flight, but I was thinking about starting at Bequia and working my way south through the Grenadines and flying back to the US from Grenada. 

If you had a couple days to spend in Grenada or Barbados which would pick?

----------


## julianne

Bart---I would probably give the edge to Grenada, although Barbados does have a lot to offer. Grenada is much smaller; has very friendly people, nice beaches and enough local history to enliven your visit. Barbados retains a more formal British influence while Grenada is more laid-back Caribbean. If you can't change your flight, you would surely enjoy Barbados, too, so either one would be a nice finale to a relaxing vacation. Have fun planning!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks!  The flight has been changed..............into Barbados and out from Grenada.  Now I just have to figure out everything in the middle!

----------

